# Sampson, My Little Buddy



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

So last night we put Sampson to sleep right outside his pen. We were with him the whole time until his heart stopped beating. A little before then I had been petting him and he crawled into my lap, he didn't really fit but he seemed content. Sampson was my buck kid that could only use three of his legs. Having one bum leg never stopped him though, he still jumped and played and bounced around like a normal kid, with only some difficulties. But once he got a little bigger around two months old he started having difficulties, it was harder for move around so he spent most of his day laying down. He would always jump up to come see me and bleat at me if he heard my voice or I called his name. We figured it was time because he hasn't grown in awhile and it was even harder for him to move around. I miss him a lot, but I'm glad that he can play and run and jump and eat with four legs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was a cutie pie! Sounds like you gave him a great life, even if it was short. :hug:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Very sorry to hear!! :tears: Poor baby. He was always the cutest little guy. Really stood out on here with his big, determined heart. I'll miss seeing his sweet pictures.

Now he can play with all of the other little babies who are now free. Rest is peace little guy! Hugs to you, Delilah :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of lil Samson. Leaving this earth in your loving arms, what a sweet way to go.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! He can see his mommy Delilah again too.


----------



## Serenity (May 20, 2013)

So Sorry


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I always feel so sad for the loss of such a beautiful little animal. Such a short life. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...im sorry


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you again! You guys made me feel better,  :grouphug:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

He looked very happy and content. It's obvious you gave him a wonderful, loving home. Short, but sweet. I'm sure you have many nice memories to think back on as you grieve your loss. God bless you.

Hugs.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He is whole again now. 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, this made me really sad :mecry:
You gave him a great shot at life, even though it was short. 
At least now he can be with his momma again, and he can have all the fun he wants up there with his four legs. 

RIP little Sampson! :angelgoat:

I'll miss seeing his pictures though! :hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very sad what happened to his leg?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My heart breaks at your post. Here on the farm I am the mommy/daddy to all the bottle babies. It falls on me to fight for the little ones that get sick and cant or wont fight for themselves. I love an underdog. So much so I picked one for my pack goat (Legion). Even if its just going to be a meat goat Ill do everything I can to fight for them and it always breaks my heart when I lose one. I keep in very close contact with God during these battles but sometimes the lessons he teaches comes at the cost of life. A livestock owner learns quick that there can be no life without death, no happiness without sadness and no success without failure. I always second guess myself afterwords, but a trip out to all the beautiful, happy and healthy babies stops that thought instantly.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

This just breaks my heart  he looks just like my babies. Poor little boy, you gave him a lovely life!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Very sad what happened to his leg?


He was born with his leg like that, out vet thinks seems how his ribs on that side were weird that his leg had been bent for a long time while he was developing against his side so that leg didn't fully develop. She also said it could have be a genetic trait, so we aren't exactly sure.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry :-(


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:grouphug: Back at you.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I did not know that you doe died as well... don't know what to say.. :hug:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I'm so sorry! I did not know that you doe died as well... don't know what to say.. :hug:


We had to put the doe to sleep because she had CAE, and she was our last positive doe.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Delilah said:


> We had to put the doe to sleep because she had CAE, and she was our last positive doe.


 :hug:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Tough times. I feel for you, it hurts deep when we lose someone who depends on us. I will tell you this, my two boys are 16 and 12, we have had some very serious and memorable talks while burying one of our beloved goats, snot, tears and all. Sometimes valuable lessons come at a high price. Just try not to watch the Paul Harvey/Chevy/God made a Farmer commercial, you will get all tore up again.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

russellp said:


> Tough times. I feel for you, it hurts deep when we lose someone who depends on us. I will tell you this, my two boys are 16 and 12, we have had some very serious and memorable talks while burying one of our beloved goats, snot, tears and all. Sometimes valuable lessons come at a high price. Just try not to watch the Paul Harvey/Chevy/God made a Farmer commercial, you will get all tore up again.


:ROFL: I saw that one! Made my dad tear up almost. :laugh:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Almost!!!! He must have a heart of stone, lol. We had two premies on Super Bowl weekend, mom was not feeding them at all. We brought them home to bottle feed, we also had a Super Bowl party planned, my wife was not amused! Doeling survived but we lost her twin brother about 5 pm. 
We were over it in time for guests arrival, then that ad came on during the game and it was tears all around. FYI, frosty was the hit of the party. PS, wife still not amused as of this writing!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Frosty is the sable colored kid in the middle on the rock.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Haha, no he doesn't have a heart of stone, just not real emotional.  the part that got him was something about "tractor-back" which is what he calls it when his back is thrown out from driving the tractor all day looking backwards at the row behind.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. He looked like a real sweety!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually it was Dodge... and here it is:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, but what a touching story. <3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm really so sorry for your loss. Sampson was certainly a special little guy. :hug:


----------

